# Wedding cake contract



## mel&tam (Oct 12, 2004)

We are new to this business of wedding cakes. We have a client that wants some sort of contract to protect her incase of an accident or something while we are delivering the cake. What is the rule of thumb for this sort of thing? Can anyone help? Thanks, Mel


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We have a standard contract in place but usually a confirmation of your liability ins. is plenty to calm nervous brides (Dad's )
paninicakes.com
We might have our contract up there, but a lot is going on with the site as we fashion our new one.


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

Panini,

I absolutely loved your cakes. Magnificent for both bride and groom. I would suggest that for fun and marketing purposes that you give each design a name which will make the bride or groom identify with your cake design. The names would make picking a cake more of an experience and would give your cakes a definite identity. A bride would be able to brag that her cake is a "Romance and Roses" cake from Panini Cakes.

Your work and designs are outstanding!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

^ ditto. i never visited your site before Pan, and your cakes are outstanding! i love the conversation hearts one.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

thanks,
The site is so old. When we first did it, our thoughts were not to put our upscale cakes up on line. We also intentionally used crooked photos. We did not want to scare away mid to lower price cakes since we had already had a name for the designer cakes.
We are in the process of putting together the new site. 12 years of photos. What a job.
Aurora, I really like the idea of naming cakes especially the ones we have full design rites for.
Unfortunately we are hitting some walls on displaying celebraty cakes. The process for release is endless and you always run the risk of backlash. So we have a few big local names and many nfl,nba etc. players permission.
I'm actually excited about the new site. I have added your names to the list of people we will preview it to, to get feedback. We're getting to the wire, we have a commitment to a local tv personality to have it done by June 15. so she can kick it off as the little family bakery that did her cake.
pan


----------

